# Gotta see this OT!



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

http://www.post-gazette.com/healthscience/20020326hoverview1.asp

It tells of my weight loss surgery.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Feel free to close this thread and please post replys to the potporri bobs health thread.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You look great Bob!

The officialy Bob health thread is here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1119&highlight=health


----------

